# Azeureus broken toe



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

So I just got home and noticed something very bizarre...my adult male azureus was resting an extended leg on the ledge of the exoterra doors. I immediately oppened the door and noticed his toe was wedged in. Once free, he went nuts and started hopping around endlessly until he found himself a hiding place. I caught a glimpse of his back foot and the longest toe is bent at a disturbing angle.

When I left home both frogs were fine, so im assuming he wedged himself in there. Is there any treatment for broken appendages for darts? Also, will this cause any problems suck as shock or any other complications?

Daniel


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

UPDATE: The foot is completely mutilated. Very swollen, grey pigment. Have no idea what to do...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do a search in this section. Try searching for 'foot' 'gray' 'swollen'. I'm certain I've seen several posts with foot injuries or infections where the foot was turning gray. Maybe you can get some advice there before others chime in on your thread.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

couldnt find anything specific


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I would probably get some Silver Sulfadiazine for wound care. That will give you a start at least. I am not sure if there is anything you can do for the swelling besides letting it go down on its own. The Silver Sulfadiazine is some amazing stuff and you can get it at your vets office. 

Generally used once a day with a q tip to the area. Other than that I would minimize stress, maybe put him in a QT container so it's easier to medicate? Maybe others will chime in.

Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

it looks like the frog is preventing his injured leg from being used. Its tucked in above the ground.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

UPDATE: injured frog is eating and moving normally. The affected foot has 2 remaining toes and is a dark grey/black in color. I was told to let him be and he will heal ok, however I feel as though I should be treating somehow...antiseptic maybe? 

Can someone please help me?


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

eldalote2 said:


> I would probably get some Silver Sulfadiazine for wound care. That will give you a start at least. I am not sure if there is anything you can do for the swelling besides letting it go down on its own. The Silver Sulfadiazine is some amazing stuff and you can get it at your vets office.
> 
> Generally used once a day with a q tip to the area. Other than that I would minimize stress, maybe put him in a QT container so it's easier to medicate? Maybe others will chime in.
> 
> Good luck with your little guy.


You can get this from your vets office.


----------

